# 2 for 5 in New Boat



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Had a great weekend. Jumped five in new Triton. Picture of approx 6 foot 110 lb tarpon with Brad.

Jimmy D


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

congrats on the fish and the new boat.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Yessir, that's what I'm talking about. What port were you fishing out of. I would venture to say that it wasn't Galveston.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Jimmy!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What a way to start the season. Congratulations Jimmy!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jimmy was nice enough to host me on Saturday on the new boat. And despite all my best efforts to rub my bad luck off on him... we still got a fish on Saturday. She was about 150 lbs. and yes, she was not off Galveston.

Thanks Jimmy for the invite and for the trip. I owe you a trip off Galveston on me.

Jimmy's boat is nice. He made a great choice - great color combo and obviously somebody smeared some tarpon mojo on it at the factory!!! It's a tarpon catch'n machine, that's for sure.

The funny story of the day on Saturday was a bet Jimmy and I made. He was rigging a bait one way and I was rigging one another way. We were making a bet on who would hook the first tarpon with our rigs and I told him that we'd just have to see which rig was best. Well, Jimmy's was rigged before mine so he drops his back. I'm standing in the back of the boat a couple minutes later still trying to get mine tied and bang - rod goes down, line comes up, tarpon goes airborne and I was put - no, I'll say that again - PUT in my smart mouthed place!!! Talk about unfair, the man didn't even let me get my bait in the water before he smoked me on the bet. Jimmy, the rigg'n machine. He's going to rig all my baits this summer.... even if I have to mail them to him before each trip!!!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

Where was the fish caught? What jetties?


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

im guessing Port A as that looks like a Crotchport hat. I don't think we are going to find the answer, but I do enjoy speculating. But I also feel like I saw that guy in POC last weekend cleaning fish at Charlies.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Way to go Jimmy, You Da Man!


----------



## finatical (Dec 3, 2004)

...so how does Jimmy rig his baits?

TIA,

kenny


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

Most of our fish were hooked using a simple line-swivle-5 foot leader rig with a small weight. Nothing complicated at all. Almost all the fish this weekend hit a rig in the middle of the water column.

The rig Scott is talking about me rigging is a glorified redfish rig, or like a snapper rig. I tie a loop knot on the end of the line. Attach a very heavy weight with a cooper wire to it. Go up arround four feet and tie a double surgeons loop knot with about a three foot loop. Cut the line on one side of the loop close to the knot and now you have a line about three foot long to tie your hook to. This keeps the bait off the bottom by four feet. Great rig for fishing close to the boat. 

After several years of fishing for tarpon, and learning the hard way, it was a great trip.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

finatical said:


> ...so how does Jimmy rig his baits?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> kenny


With "Jimmy Juice" -- okay, maybe I shouldn't have said that... ha ha ha.... certainly some mojo luck - that's for sure. (Okay guys, leave the gross jokes out of it..)


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job Jimmy!! If the wind would just lay down......


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow that water color is not that great so i know know i can do it thanks so much for the pic ---im a person who cant read so i look at the pictures lol--glad ur enjoying ur new boat--i hope u getum all the time--i hope to hook one this year


----------

